# Ideas to Reduce Surface Agitation from HOB filter



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi guys - 
I've got a 10 gallon and a 5 gallon tank with DIY CO2 for each. Each also has a HOB filter which results in tons of surface agitation. While I am able to increase CO2 levels slightly, the amount of surface agitation definitely is the wall I'm hitting to higher CO2 levels. Now I don't really want to get different filtration, so I am trying to figure out ways to reduce surface agitation with the filters I have and am looking for ideas. Anyone heard of anything out of the box on this one? The only idea I've been able to come up with so far is to remove the impeller and somehow cut it down so it decreases the flowrate through the filter and would therefore theoretically reduce the agitation. Any ideas would be great!

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

You can have the tank full enough so that the water touches the outflow of the filter. Otherwise I would try to make something to fit the outflow that will allow the water to flow down without splashing. Hope this helps


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember seeing somewhere someone cut up a plastic soda bottle and attached it to the hob. Part of the bottle was in the water and it reduced the splashing. You could try doin something like that.


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

Using the center strip of a soda bottle works really well with the Aqua Clear hobs.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a emperor 400 and before I got my canister I was gonna do this with it to reduce the agitation never tried it don't know if there would be any adverse affects. Also don't know if yours has a bio-wheel on it. Anyway here's the clip.



btw that's not my clip nor me talking


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ngb2322,

All three of the above (fluid level, plastic strip, remove bio-wheel and add sponge) are good ideas to reduce surface agitation.


----------

